# Points For Rent: Experienced Owner w/large block of points, BLT & BWV $15-$19 per point, up to 750 points



## Pizzaman12

*EDITED TO ADD: *I only have BLT points left at $19 each.

Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.

I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:

1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.

I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.

I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.

Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


----------



## Harley-Mouse

Pm you thanks.


----------



## JennaMcClain

Hello! Looking to rent a room for one night on Dec 11 2020 (so check in on Dec 11 and check out on Dec 12). If I ask to rent the $15 BWV points do I have to stay at BWV, or can the points be used at another resort?

Also, I am looking to book on behalf of a friend- the booking process is a bit confusing to her and she asked me to help. I'd be giving you all of her guest and contact info for the reservation. I am simply acting as a mediator because I have experience renting DVC points. I'm not sure if you allow that sort of thing, so I thought I'd warn you ahead of time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pizzaman12

JennaMcClain said:


> Hello! Looking to rent a room for one night on Dec 11 2020 (so check in on Dec 11 and check out on Dec 12). If I ask to rent the $15 BWV points do I have to stay at BWV, or can the points be used at another resort?
> 
> Also, I am looking to book on behalf of a friend- the booking process is a bit confusing to her and she asked me to help. I'd be giving you all of her guest and contact info for the reservation. I am simply acting as a mediator because I have experience renting DVC points. I'm not sure if you allow that sort of thing, so I thought I'd warn you ahead of time.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, there!  Sending you a message to address your request.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there!  Sending you a message to address your request.


And, just to clarify, the BWV points can be used at any resort as long as it's within 7 months of arrival date.  They can also be used further out than 7 months, but only at BWV.


----------



## JennaMcClain

Pizzaman12 said:


> And, just to clarify, the BWV points can be used at any resort as long as it's within 7 months of arrival date.  They can also be used further out than 7 months, but only at BWV.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Chy

Will you have points available for Boardwalk for Dec 2021? I know it's early to book, but wanted to check to book at the 11 month mark a larger reservation. Thank you.


----------



## mwrodriguez

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!



Looking for Dec 26-Jan 2, 2020
2 Adults and 1 child (8) so Studio or 1 Bdrm
Interested in either property and open on views
Please share any options/availability and I appreciate it so much!


----------



## ItAllStartedWithAMouse

Hi, what availability is there for riviera 11/29-12/06? Could also do 12/3-12/6.


----------



## mickeymum13

Hi there.  I am a little early but was wanting to stay at BWV from Sept 24th until the 29th.  Studio for me and my husband. I think it is a week away from the booking window, but when the time comes, could you perhaps check this for me?  We are anxious to book as we missing both end of summer trip this year as well as our early next year trip.  ughhh boarder closures 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## eryn2

Hi there,

Hoping to book Feb 16-21, 2021 in a Deluxe Studio, Garden View at Aulani. Let me know if you still have points available to do this, thanks!


----------



## EDefeo

Hi! I have a small reservation - need 33 points for December 8,9,10 for a studio at AKR (Jambo House) Can you assist? 

Would also consider the 10,11, 12, 13 at SSR (Studio) if that is available please. I think that is 50 points THanks!


----------



## jtheilbrun

Hello, I’m looking at a 1bdr at BWV 12/16-12/21.  Please let me know if there’s any availability. It’s greatly appreciated.


----------



## jreeves628

Hi! I am looking for a room that sleeps 5 for 12/29-1/5.


----------



## mickeymum13

Hi again.  I think the booking window for home resorts opens for my dates tmrw.  If i am correct, we were wanting to book at BWV from September 24th-29th in a standard studio for myself and my husband.  I see the points for the stay are 58.  (DVC member as well...just ran out of my own points lol )


----------



## Brooke Ingegneri

Hi! I'm looking to book at the 11 month window for 11/6-11/11 2021 at BWV. Would you be able to do that?


----------



## Brooke Ingegneri

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


Hi! I'm looking to book at the 11 month window for 11/6-11/11 2021 at BWV. Would you be able to do that?


----------



## tkouri

Hi looking for Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Villa for Nov 16-18, 2020. For AKV, prefer Jamba standard studio, but flexible. Thank you.


----------



## allcharleston

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


What January dates are available at BWV 1 or 2BR?


----------



## Pizzaman12

Hello, everyone!  Apologies for the delay.  We were camping at Fort Wilderness and just did the VERY long drive back with the RV.  Getting caught up on everyone's messages now.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Chy said:


> Will you have points available for Boardwalk for Dec 2021? I know it's early to book, but wanted to check to book at the 11 month mark a larger reservation. Thank you.



Hi, there!  I may have points available then, depends on how many you need.  If you want to shoot me a message we can talk about ways to lock up points for what you need.


----------



## Pizzaman12

mwrodriguez said:


> Looking for Dec 26-Jan 2, 2020
> 2 Adults and 1 child (8) so Studio or 1 Bdrm
> Interested in either property and open on views
> Please share any options/availability and I appreciate it so much!


H
Hello, there!  Very sorry for the delay in replying.  There's only 2 resorts with availability for those dates, Saratoga Springs and Old key West.  I can book either one.  Let me know if you're interested.  I see you're a recent member so may not have access to conversations/direct messages just yet.  If not, let me know and we can figure out how best to connect (but, keep posting in threads so you can earn those ears!).


----------



## Pizzaman12

ItAllStartedWithAMouse said:


> Hi, what availability is there for riviera 11/29-12/06? Could also do 12/3-12/6.



Hi, there. Spotty availability across those dates at Riviera.  A 1BR is the closest, with only the 5th sold out right now.  Let me know if I can check anything else for you.


----------



## Pizzaman12

eryn2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hoping to book Feb 16-21, 2021 in a Deluxe Studio, Garden View at Aulani. Let me know if you still have points available to do this, thanks!



Hi, there!  I only see Ocean View available for those dates, for 125 points.  Let me know if I can check something else for you, or if you're interested in booking something.


----------



## Pizzaman12

EDefeo said:


> Hi! I have a small reservation - need 33 points for December 8,9,10 for a studio at AKR (Jambo House) Can you assist?
> 
> Would also consider the 10,11, 12, 13 at SSR (Studio) if that is available please. I think that is 50 points THanks!



Hi, there!  Again, sorry for the delay.  I only see Kidani for the 8th-11th in a Studio, no Jambo.

SSR is not available for those dates.

Let me know if you would like me to check other dates or book that Kidani room for you.


----------



## Pizzaman12

jtheilbrun said:


> Hello, I’m looking at a 1bdr at BWV 12/16-12/21.  Please let me know if there’s any availability. It’s greatly appreciated.



Hi, there! This is available in a Garden/Pool View for 155 points.  Let me know if you're interested in booking.


----------



## Pizzaman12

jreeves628 said:


> Hi! I am looking for a room that sleeps 5 for 12/29-1/5.



Hi, there!  Here are the rooms available for those dates (points needed in parentheses):

OKW 1BR (218 points)
AKL 1 BR Savanna (268)

Let me know if you'd like me to book one of these or check something else for you.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Brooke Ingegneri said:


> Hi! I'm looking to book at the 11 month window for 11/6-11/11 2021 at BWV. Would you be able to do that?



Hi, Brooke!  I should be able to book that.  We're still a couple of months away from the booking window opening up for that.  Send me a private message/conversation and I can walk through how to lock up points for that booking.


----------



## Pizzaman12

tkouri said:


> Hi looking for Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Villa for Nov 16-18, 2020. For AKV, prefer Jamba standard studio, but flexible. Thank you.



Hi, there!  Sorry for the delay in replying.  Beach Club is available for 30 points.  Jambo is not, but Kidani Standard is for 24 points.  Let me know if I can book something or answer any other questions for you.


----------



## Pizzaman12

allcharleston said:


> What January dates are available at BWV 1 or 2BR?



Hi, there!  Garden/Pool 1BR available pretty much every day.  Standard view has pockets of availability throughout the month.  2BR is pretty sparse.

Let me know a date range and I'm happy to look further.


----------



## burke821

Hi! I am interested in booking 2 studios at BCV from January 2-9. Possibly 2 studios for that same week. Each week uses 107 points. Travel dates could be flexible.


----------



## Slowbee

Good morning.. I'm looking for two studios at SSR  12/19 - 12/24.  Please let me know availability and looking to confirm booking.  I'm a DVC member but don't have points to lend to family.  looking to pay 15pp


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

@Pizzaman12  Are any of your BWV points available for transfer?  If so, what UY?  Thanks!


----------



## laferna

Good morning,

I am hoping to take a trip with 4 different resorts over 4 nights in early December. Point total would be 50. Please let me know if this wouldn't be too annoying of a request! Thanks!


----------



## jtheilbrun

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! This is available in a Garden/Pool View for 155 points.  Let me know if you're interested in booking.


Thank you for checking on that I appreciate it, I was able to book a reservation already though.


----------



## makewi

Hi.  I’m looking to extend a current vacation with a 2 BR savannah view room at Kidani for 10/29-10/31.  Let me know if that would be possible.  Thanks.


----------



## MLS1123

sent you a pm


----------



## Haidee1234

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


Hello, I would like to rent a Studio for 5 people (2 Adults 3 kids) at Bay lake tower or Grand Floridian or Polynesian from February 10th thru 14th.  Please let me know if you have availability and how much will cost?  Thanks.


----------



## NTSV

Looking for 2, 2 bedroom villa's in 2021. Please pm


----------



## soul_power

Hi! Do you transfer points as well?


----------



## courtneyall

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!



Hi! I've never rented DVC before, but from what I understand rooms seem to go fast. We are looking into a trip in September and want to stay at either Grand Floridian or Bay Lake Towers but do not know how big of a room we need yet (could be up to a 2 bedroom). In your experience is there ever availability for 5-7 days at the 7 month window for these resorts? Or better yet, are they already gone now since we're past the 11 month window?


----------



## Pizzaman12

burke821 said:


> Hi! I am interested in booking 2 studios at BCV from January 2-9. Possibly 2 studios for that same week. Each week uses 107 points. Travel dates could be flexible.


Hi!  Just started a conversation with you about your rental.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Slowbee said:


> Good morning.. I'm looking for two studios at SSR  12/19 - 12/24.  Please let me know availability and looking to confirm booking.  I'm a DVC member but don't have points to lend to family.  looking to pay 15pp



Apologies, but I wouldn't have enough BWV points to book this at $15 per point.  I'd need to use my BLT points ($19 per).


----------



## Pizzaman12

4luv2cdisney said:


> @Pizzaman12  Are any of your BWV points available for transfer?  If so, what UY?  Thanks!



I've already done a transfer in my 2020 use year, so I'd only be able to do a transfer for my September 2021 use year.


----------



## Pizzaman12

laferna said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am hoping to take a trip with 4 different resorts over 4 nights in early December. Point total would be 50. Please let me know if this wouldn't be too annoying of a request! Thanks!



Wouldn't be too annoying at all!  Looks like you don't have enough messages to start a conversation here on DisBoards. But, if you check this thread out, Disboards has a procedure you can follow to make that happen: 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/


----------



## Pizzaman12

Haidee1234 said:


> Hello, I would like to rent a Studio for 5 people (2 Adults 3 kids) at Bay lake tower or Grand Floridian or Polynesian from February 10th thru 14th.  Please let me know if you have availability and how much will cost?  Thanks.


Hi, Haidee!  The studios at BLT (where I can book) will only hold 4 people.  So, you'd need a 1BR for 5.  Happy to look into that if you're interested. Since you're new to Disboards, check out this link to see how we can start a private conversation to go over the details:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/


----------



## Pizzaman12

soul_power said:


> Hi! Do you transfer points as well?



Hi, there!  I can do transfers.  I've already done one for my BWV points for the Sept 2020 use year.  I can do a 2021 transfer for BWV and a March 2020 or 2021 transfer for BLT.


----------



## Pizzaman12

courtneyall said:


> Hi! I've never rented DVC before, but from what I understand rooms seem to go fast. We are looking into a trip in September and want to stay at either Grand Floridian or Bay Lake Towers but do not know how big of a room we need yet (could be up to a 2 bedroom). In your experience is there ever availability for 5-7 days at the 7 month window for these resorts? Or better yet, are they already gone now since we're past the 11 month window?


Hi, Courtney!  I'm sending you a private message/conversation to address your questions.


----------



## Pizzaman12

For those still looking to rent/transfer, I have just a few 2020 BWV points and plenty of BLT points available.


----------



## Cole0986

Sent pm about renting points. Thanks!


----------



## mchelle311

Looking to book April 8-12, 2021. Thinking it would be max about 60 points for the 3 nights. Would you consider a small rental?


----------



## mchelle311

mchelle311 said:


> Looking to book April 8-12, 2021. Thinking it would be max about 60 points for the 3 nights. Would you consider a small rental?



Double checked - I will need 67 points to book value at Jambo, Boardwalk, or Key West.


----------



## aaborn

Looking for check in on 11/6, checkout 11/9
2 adults, 3 children 
Either property


----------



## LegalRN20

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!



Hi. We are looking for a BW studio for dates 11/15-11/19. Two adults and one child. Thanks!


----------



## LegalRN20

Hi. We are looking for 11/15-11/19/2020 for BWV studio. Two adults and one child. Thanks!


----------



## LegalRN20

Hi. We are looking for a studio villla at BWV for two adults and one child from 11/15-11/19/2020. Thanks.


----------



## tink485

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


I need a ressie for one night 4 people at AKL 12/3/20-- Studio is fine or what ever you have.  3 adults - 1 child-16years old.  thanks lisa


----------



## Pizzaman12

mchelle311 said:


> Looking to book April 8-12, 2021. Thinking it would be max about 60 points for the 3 nights. Would you consider a small rental?



For sure.  Happy to consider big or small reservations. Check out this link to see how we can start a direct conversation to take care of your reservation:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/


----------



## Pizzaman12

aaborn said:


> Looking for check in on 11/6, checkout 11/9
> 2 adults, 3 children
> Either property


Hi.  Which year!


----------



## Pizzaman12

LegalRN20 said:


> Hi. We are looking for a studio villla at BWV for two adults and one child from 11/15-11/19/2020. Thanks.



Unfortunately, BWV is sold out on studios for those dates.


----------



## Pizzaman12

tink485 said:


> I need a ressie for one night 4 people at AKL 12/3/20-- Studio is fine or what ever you have.  3 adults - 1 child-16years old.  thanks lisa



Sent you a PM!


----------



## DisneyTwins5thBDay

Hi, will there be a way for you to tell me what is available for Oct. 10 - 16 2021? Looking at Poly or Animal Kingdom club room.


----------



## mchelle311

Pizzaman12 said:


> For sure.  Happy to consider big or small reservations. Check out this link to see how we can start a direct conversation to take care of your reservation:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/


I think I’m REAL now! That was a dang process!! Not sure how to pm you...


----------



## aburley7496

Do you have any points left? I'm looking at 12/10-12/16 for 2 adults and a studio room. Honestly open to any of the resorts: BWV, AK, Riviera or OKW are the top options. Thank you!


----------



## JackieLF

Hello. I'm looking at 12/13 - 12/15 for 5 adults and 2 kids. I'm open to property options.


----------



## tink485

Sent you my information


----------



## Suejacken

When you have time can you please let me know how many points it would be to book a 2 bedroom at bay lake towers . 10/29 to 11/5 2021. Thank you


----------



## Pizzaman12

DisneyTwins5thBDay said:


> Hi, will there be a way for you to tell me what is available for Oct. 10 - 16 2021? Looking at Poly or Animal Kingdom club room.



Hi, there!  Those resorts will be available for booking 11 months ahead of time, or November 10th.  However, I don't currently have points to book those at 11 months out, only Boardwalk and Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## Pizzaman12

aburley7496 said:


> Do you have any points left? I'm looking at 12/10-12/16 for 2 adults and a studio room. Honestly open to any of the resorts: BWV, AK, Riviera or OKW are the top options. Thank you!



Sending you a PM!


----------



## moremouse

Hi!  Do you possibly have anything for 12/25 - 1/2. Studio?


----------



## Pizzaman12

JackieLF said:


> Hello. I'm looking at 12/13 - 12/15 for 5 adults and 2 kids. I'm open to property options.



Quite a few options for those dates right now.  Since you're new to Disboards, check out this link to figure out how to start a private conversation so we can discuss your reservation.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Suejacken said:


> When you have time can you please let me know how many points it would be to book a 2 bedroom at bay lake towers . 10/29 to 11/5 2021. Thank you



Sending you a PM.


----------



## Suejacken

Pizzaman12 said:


> Sending you a PM.


Thank you. I will be checking for it


----------



## Pizzaman12

moremouse said:


> Hi!  Do you possibly have anything for 12/25 - 1/2. Studio?



Sorry, all studios booked for those dates!


----------



## lilkramah

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## DisneyTwins5thBDay

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there!  Those resorts will be available for booking 11 months ahead of time, or November 10th.  However, I don't currently have points to book those at 11 months out, only Boardwalk and Bay Lake Towers.


Oh that's right you can only book those at 7 months out, correct? Thank you!


----------



## colleenwilson

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


hi. i’m looking to rent BLT on 12/23- 12/25 2020.  Can you tell me the cost. Party of 4 Adults. Studio.


----------



## Pizzaman12

colleenwilson said:


> hi. i’m looking to rent BLT on 12/23- 12/25 2020.  Can you tell me the cost. Party of 4 Adults. Studio.



Hi, there!  There are Lake View studios available for those dates.  Since you’re new to Disboards, check out this link to see how we can start a private conversation to get your rental booked:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/


----------



## ChristineWoz

Looking to use your BWV points for Poly - STudio (either standard 57 pts or preferred 69 pts) - Jan 15 - 18;  3 adults.  THank You


----------



## MissMagnolia

Do you have any points still available? We are looking for January. Sent PM/conversation.


----------



## Wayno210

Hi:

Looking for a studio at Boardwalk for 5 nights (1/10/21 to 1/15/21). Hoping you can help us out, we have DVC friends staying at Boardwalk and would like to join them there if possible.

It would be for two adults...first trip without the kids!

Thank you

Susan


----------



## Hey there Hi there

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


Hi!
I'd love to be able to take my daughter for her birthday.  Looking for BW studio 12/9-12/13.  Thanks!


----------



## Pizzaman12

Wayno210 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Looking for a studio at Boardwalk for 5 nights (1/10/21 to 1/15/21). Hoping you can help us out, we have DVC friends staying at Boardwalk and would like to join them there if possible.
> 
> It would be for two adults...first trip without the kids!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Susan



Hi, Susan.  Sending you a PM!


----------



## Pizzaman12

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, Susan.  Sending you a PM!





Wayno210 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Looking for a studio at Boardwalk for 5 nights (1/10/21 to 1/15/21). Hoping you can help us out, we have DVC friends staying at Boardwalk and would like to join them there if possible.
> 
> It would be for two adults...first trip without the kids!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Susan



Actually, looks like you can’t do PMs yet.  This link can help you out:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-disboards-private-conversation-system-pm.3675960/


----------



## Pizzaman12

Hey there Hi there said:


> Hi!
> I'd love to be able to take my daughter for her birthday.  Looking for BW studio 12/9-12/13.  Thanks!


Sending you a PM!


----------



## guccigang

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!





Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!




Hello,
I am looking to book a 2 bedroom at any property.  Preferably GF, OKW or SSR but, I will not be picky.    I am looking for the dates of 12/20 to 1/3.  Please let me know if you can make this work.


----------



## guccigang

I think I may have responded to your thread all wrong.  Please let me know what you have available in a 2 bedroom from 12/20~1/3.  I will not be picky, but I prefer GF, OKW or SSR.  Thank you


----------



## delfam2@comcast.net

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


We’re looking to book for 1/2-1/9/2021 at Boardwalk.  Standard View Studio.  Do you have points available?


----------



## onelisyarid

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!




Hello!  I'm looking for the cheapest room available for the dates August 16-24 2021.  Please let me know if you still have points available.  I have no resort preference


----------



## Pizzaman12

guccigang said:


> I think I may have responded to your thread all wrong.  Please let me know what you have available in a 2 bedroom from 12/20~1/3.  I will not be picky, but I prefer GF, OKW or SSR.  Thank you


Hi!  2020 or 2021?


----------



## Pizzaman12

delfam2@comcast.net said:


> We’re looking to book for 1/2-1/9/2021 at Boardwalk.  Standard View Studio.  Do you have points available?



Hi!  Sending you a PM.


----------



## Pizzaman12

onelisyarid said:


> Hello!  I'm looking for the cheapest room available for the dates August 16-24 2021.  Please let me know if you still have points available.  I have no resort preference


Hi, there!  Sending you a PM.


----------



## backsideofmagicfanclub

I might be interested. Just sent you a pm!


----------



## RaniNTink

Looking for 1/28 to 1/29/21  2 standard rooms at the Polynesian.  17 pts per room.


----------



## guccigang

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi!  2020 or 2021?


----------



## guccigang

Sorry, it will be 2020


----------



## RaniNTink

Oops 2021


----------



## Fel1324

Pizzaman12 said:


> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!



Hi! I am new to Disney forums and am not sure how to PM. But I am looking for a 4-night stay at the Boardwalk, deluxe studio on 1/12/2021-1/16/2021 for 2 adults. If you could check availability that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## twinmom108

Would you have any BWV points available for transfer?


----------



## Abby Shafer

Sent you a PM. Looking to rent a 2BR in December 2021 for a week.


----------



## Dizfinder

Hi there, looking for a studio BWV 10/18-10/22/2021. Would you have availability?


----------



## JennaMcClain

Just sent you a PM!


----------



## Pizzaman12

Hi, folks. Sorry to report that all my BWV points are gone.  I do still have BLT points at $19 each.  I can book BLT 11 months ahead with those or any other resort 7 months ahead.


----------



## mtquinn

Are these still available? Four guests, Dec 18-23, 2021. BWV two bedroom, or AKV. Thanks!


----------



## Pizzaman12

mtquinn said:


> Are these still available? Four guests, Dec 18-23, 2021. BWV two bedroom, or AKV. Thanks!



Hi, there.  All BWV points gone at this point.  Sorry.


----------



## klynn

Can you get a studio at BLT for two nights starting October 8, 2021? TIA


----------



## jodirn2

Pizzaman12 said:


> *EDITED TO ADD: *I only have BLT points left at $19 each.
> 
> Hi, there! I have a large block of points at BLT as well as a smaller block at BWV.
> 
> I'm not a broker. I'm a family man who travels to Disney multiple times per year. I have a few large contracts and haven't been using all my points lately. I'm an experienced Disney traveler who has helped numerous families plan vacations over the years.  I’m also a travel blogger and podcaster, which means two things:
> 
> 1. Your reservation is safe with me.  I have an impeccable reputation online that I wouldn’t risk just to make a quick buck and mess up your vacation.
> 2. Because I’ve been to Disney dozens of times I can help answer questions for your trip.
> 
> I generally rent to a couple of folks on an annual basis and use the rest of the points for family vacations. I have a few openings to rent points in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> I have enough points to book two weeks in the 3BR villas at BLT if you're looking to plan a large family reunion and don't want to deal with multiple reservations. I'm willing to book anything from a 1-day studio to a 3BR in any DVC property. I charge $19 for my BLT points and $15 for BWV.
> 
> Look forward to helping you plan a dream Disney vacation!


Hello. We need 145 points for studio at the Poly January 2-10th. Please let me know if you can help. Thanks so much!
Jodi Schlicht


----------



## Pizzaman12

klynn said:


> Can you get a studio at BLT for two nights starting October 8, 2021? TIA



Sending you a DM!


----------



## Pizzaman12

jodirn2 said:


> Hello. We need 145 points for studio at the Poly January 2-10th. Please let me know if you can help. Thanks so much!
> Jodi Schlicht



Hi, Jodi. Are you looking for 2021 or 2022?


----------

